# twists kids are 1 month old



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and are little spazzy brats! so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awww....they are sure....getting even cuter ...and cuter ....aren't they.....


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...they are SO cute!! I find myself wanting Nigi's more and more!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

My they have grown!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

How adorable! 
Suellen


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are so stinkin' adorable!!!  Love their sweet, inquisitive faces. I want some more baby goats now!! 

Did they forgive you for burning their heads or are they still mad at you?


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

I love  your spazzy little brats. They're just waaaay too cute.

Anna


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

capriola-nd said:


> They are so stinkin' adorable!!!  Love their sweet, inquisitive faces. I want some more baby goats now!!
> 
> Did they forgive you for burning their heads or are they still mad at you?


they still hate me :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> they still hate me


awww......that is just awful ......SDK 

:hug: they will get over it someday???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they will when i wean them. blocked off from all other goaties with me as there only option for food. sounds kinda cruel, but 3 weeks and 3 days till momma goes byebye

i think i will wean them with gabby in the pen. she needs some socialization too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.....SDK ...it seems like yesterday ....when they were born..........................................
time sure goes by fast...... :doh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are so cute! They'll warm back up to you soon. Orion was the same way because I helped hold him while the vet burned 'em.  Now he's just plain ornery. :roll:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know they grew up super fast!! i keep thinking i got dates wrong.. but i checked and everthing is right. they get 2nd tetanus sunday and then in three weeks its byebye momma


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i know they grew up super fast!! i keep thinking i got dates wrong.. but i checked and everthing is right. they get 2nd tetanus sunday and then in three weeks its byebye momma


that is amazing isn't it..........I have done that also on some of my kids .....thinking..... is it really time to wean...??..........I to....go to the calender......and sure enough ....it's time.....LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they've gotten soo big too! when they were born the red one's body was the size of my hand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> they've gotten soo big too! when they were born the red one's body was the size of my hand!


 You know....I noticed that.....  ....they are very thick muscled and have beautiful width..I can't tell from the pics on the length ...but from what I see ......they are turning out really....really nice.... :drool: ...spazzy brats! LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks.. they are huge! i should weigh them today.. hmm. any gueses?

i've been picking who stays and who goes, so now i may not even keep liilbit, but i've decided to see what her sister looks like fresh, and judge from there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks.. they are huge! i should weigh them today.. hmm. any gueses?
> 
> i've been picking who stays and who goes, so now i may not even keep liilbit, but i've decided to see what her sister looks like fresh, and judge from there


 your welcome....  they are both beautiful....they are really making it more difficult for you to make a for sure decision aren't they...LOL as for the weight .... I do not know.??.. but I would think they aren't real light......


----------

